# Four Videos- Need Advice and Commentary!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Looking pretty good. It's so fun to watch your regular posts. Did you ask your friend what she means by "soften"? Specifically.

I do see that as you go along, you get really very much attuned to his movement. 
Just about the only thing I can say is to put a little more bend in your elbow and connect your elbows to your core. 

Doing GREAT!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah she means soften the bit in his mouth and to me that also means use more leg and encourage him to stretch. 

Thanks  I am so proud of my sitting trot.. not in the first video but as it goes along! Finally starting to become less noisy uptop.

Yeah I need to work on my elbows.. I'll keep it in mind next time I ride!

Thanks tinyliny!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This is one of those things where I get stuck on words. "soften the bit in his mouth". Does that mean you get him to flex to the bit? Does that mean you ease your hands forward to give him more rein? Does that mean you softly squeeze your fingers, or just the ones on the inside rein? 
People say "soften" but what's actually happening as a result of being told to "soften the bit".


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well we were kind of discussing it a bit over this past 2 weeks she's been here. How she does it, is she squeezes each rein one side than the other until he comes down. She doesn't feel his back lift or anything, she just pays attention to the head.

The issue with that is my horse is so good at faking a frame. But even if he's using his back and hind and having his head like so.. he can still be stiff and "stuck" and tense.

I rather squeeze on the outside rein, use my inside leg and push him in the bridle without him locking up anywhere. Sometimes I flex him slightly at the poll on the inside rein going straight then bent then straight, etc. Until he loosens up. When he fights me and gets stiff, then I sponge the inside rein (he leans on that by default when he gets stiff) harder and use both legs like at a marching walk to get him out of that stuck loop.

I'm still learning but that seems to work for us.

Oh I didn't see the other bit... yeah I don't ease my hands forward, if he needs more rein then I slowly peel it out. but I keep pushing him forward. And by pushing I don't mean Go forward or I'm going to bite you or Go forward by me squeezing the jelly out of you. 

For ME, the result of softening is he loosens up that jaw to neck area. He tends to get reaaaaaaaally bracey there and by flexing him and pushing him forward and asking him to stretch instead of "frame up" he becomes nice and supple and carries himself better and I can stay with him better.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

There was such a brilliant improvement in your sitting trot! Wish I could tune into Gabby's trot that quick, I'm alright if she's in one of those lazy trots, but once she gets going...ahem!
Your two-point is looking nice and secure 
And I've noticed since your last video your canter seat has improved dramatically!
You're doing so so good!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you so much Elaine!!!!!!  I'm tickled pink, haha


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I liked your detailed explanation of your actions. BTW, I was just asking what it means to you, not making any observations on how you do softening. just being curious and nit picky about those ubiquitous dressage phrases.

As I said, I , too, see a lot of improvement!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha you're welcome. I sat here for a minute pretending I was on my horse.. it was great.

Thanks again! I am just so happy. I'm so much more confident on him. And I notice after I canter my horse, my sitting trot is awesome. Prior, no matter how hard I try.. doesn't work out. Just goes to show a warm up is for both horse and rider!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

You guys looks pretty good together! You look A LOT more relaxed than you have looked in some of the other videos I've seen, nice job! That canter was really fantastic. I'm proud. 

Take this with a grain of salt because I'm definitely not a dressage pro but in these videos, to me, it looks like Sky is being placed into a frame that he's not ready for. If you look at his back, it's nowhere near being raised (like it would be if he was using it). His face is in the "right" place but his face/neck can be as rounded as they want without him actually being collected. 
In the first video especially, a smidge later on too, I saw a few times where he went to stretch down but you had enough of a grip on the reins that he wasn't able to stretch at all. Once he realized that he couldn't stretch down, he "swan necked" up and made his neck all bendy in the air, resisting the bit.
The video in this thread is your BFF, imo: http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/great-video-working-your-horses-back-109116/ 

Personally, if this were Lacey and I were having similar issues with her (I used to!), I would try to get her stretching down more and moving forward. Forget about holding Sky's head in (or whatever's going on there, maybe worry about him taking off? I know that one), give him enough rein to sttttrrrretttttttch, and work on getting a really forward trot vs this one that just goes along without any impulsion. 
I like to play a little game with myself and Lacey where I give her quite a bit of rein (but keep enough for myself that I know I can easily gather them and have control if need be) to where I can just feel her mouth, and see how far I can get using my legs and seat. 
Currently my highscore is getting a full small circle, a fast trot, slow trot, medium trot, sitting trot, walk, stop, and weaving, all off my legs/seat. We started out a month or two ago with maaaaaaybe sometimes being able to weave off my legs alone so yknow, I'm kinda pleased. haha!
Of course, since she's a sassy monster, she likes to oblige me for 10 minutes and then start ignoring me but then I just pick the reins back up, make her do some harder stuff and then go back to this game.
This "game" has really done wonders for us. It's taught me to rely on my legs more (75% legs, 25% hands) and it's helped Lacey become more confident with me since I'm not in her face all the time anymore. 

Anyway, I'd really work on stretching him down. He's trying, just make sure you give him the rein necessary to succeed. 


And remember, grain of salt, I really know nothing (aside from "thanks to the internet" possible knowledge) about the higher and finer mechanics of dressage.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wallaby, that was very, very well said. I had seen the same thing, and I think it has to do with being ridden in the tie down. HOwever, Sky has made so much progress as a rider, amazingly fast, and she is so dedicated to learning, that I did not want to be too negative. But you put that exceedingly well.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Wallaby!

Yeah he can't stretch because of the rings on the fork.. and I agree we do need to be stretching more. Today we were very stretchy, even at the canter. 

We still have sooooooooooo much farther to go but I only have 2 weeks left till I leave. Going to practice without the fork at a walk and trot, working on stretching down. 

He has a problem with kind of being ADD... he'll be nice and relaxed. Oh someone walks past the barn.. GOTTA LOOK GIRAFFE MODE ACTIVATED!!!!!! Oh never mind... they don't have any hay.... WAIT IS THAT A DEER?!?!?! Oh... no just a dog. A dog.....A....DOG?!?!?! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG 

All the while I'm trying to keep him down and relaxed and focused.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

My laptop is being super dumb tonight.. videos wont load.

I rode in a fork for a long time last year with my old man who had a mouth of steel. I warmed up and cooled down without so we still had chance to stretch, just had someone unclip for me


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> so we still had chance to stretch, just had someone unclip for me



He's got a soft mouth, he stretches in his own time. He nor I like the fork.. and even if I unclip the bottom, I still have to undo the reins and then take it off, put it on the table, then reclip the reins, remount, and then continue on.

I don't have that luxary of time. I'm getting so discouraged with this canter by only having less than 2 weeks... maybe 3 more rides on my horse before I leave the country for 1, possibly 2 years. 

We ride fine without it, walk and trot we're golden. Canter... he JUST learned how to and we've JUST started under saddle so he gets stiff. My trainer considers head down safety.. head up and bolting.. unsafe. Hence why I'm stuck in the fork. 

Only 2 weeks left though, then whomever rides him gets to do whatever with him and he'll be happier without me and the dang fork on.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree with your trainer, to be fair. 
I have a running martingale on Duffy, which I prefer compared to a fork as it gives me more freedom with her neck.

Don't be disheartened, honestly.

I have ridden the past month in a safety vest.
Today was the first time I cantered without a lesson for around a month because I've been too scared to do it. She either bucks because she won't and I don't get on at her to do it, or tanks on her front end.

It takes time, and practise, and even when you're gone, improve your riding whilst you're in NZ so you can bring it back to use with Sky x


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope I can.. my priority is to work so I can continue to pay for him back home.

Well I'm proud of you for giving it a whirl


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I am sure you will be fine, if there is a will there is a way! 

Haha, well we got there it was just scared of her and me having to get the hairy balls to say do it or die ahah!

Try your hardest to keep up with your riding and improve and it'll make it easier for when you get back x


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I hope to continue.. just depends on some stuff.

I know what you mean. Sky came up with this nasty new habit of out of control trotting, throwing up his front end and just charging instead of cantering. I told myself "no... you aren't going to let him scare you" I put his hiney back in check with a tight yet balanced circle, then a few leg yields.. then asked again and he tried his little trick... I whomped him with my outside leg (which to him probably wasn't even a tickle, I kid you not I have zero leg power) and he went into a canter. I let him go for a bit and then brought him back down, asked again nicely and he struck off. Much quieter and nicer. 

Just fyi he used to do this when someone would hop on him.. so since we worked out the kinks in that, plus walking, plus trot.. canter is like a whole other enchilada.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah I hope to continue.. just depends on some stuff.
> 
> I know what you mean. Sky came up with this nasty new habit of out of control trotting, throwing up his front end and just charging instead of cantering. I told myself "no... you aren't going to let him scare you" I put his hiney back in check with a tight yet balanced circle, then a few leg yields.. then asked again and he tried his little trick... I whomped him with my outside leg (which to him probably wasn't even a tickle, I kid you not I have zero leg power) and he went into a canter. I let him go for a bit and then brought him back down, asked again nicely and he struck off. Much quieter and nicer.
> 
> Just fyi he used to do this when someone would hop on him.. so since we worked out the kinks in that, plus walking, plus trot.. canter is like a whole other enchilada.


When my loan horse does that choppy trot when I first ask for canter (She does it every time!) I give her a quick tap with the whip on the bum and she's golden for the rest of the ride 
Took me ages to learn to nip it in the bud, I was so reluctant before, thinking, if I keep asking she'll do it, so I got:
ask-choppy trot-ask-choppier trot-trot to next corner-ask-canter
Rather than:
Ask-choppy trot-tap-canter


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

ElaineLighten said:


> When my loan horse does that choppy trot when I first ask for canter (She does it every time!) I give her a quick tap with the whip on the bum and she's golden for the rest of the ride
> Took me ages to learn to nip it in the bud, I was so reluctant before, thinking, if I keep asking she'll do it, so I got:
> ask-choppy trot-ask-choppier trot-trot to next corner-ask-canter
> Rather than:
> Ask-choppy trot-tap-canter


I'll give it a try under my instructor's supervision  Thanks


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Update, I'm putting cantering on hold for lessons only so I can take the fork off and do walk and trot work. Happy me 

Also looking into barns in New Zealand, if I can't volunteer I'm going to try and take lessons. Fingers crossed, 9 days left.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Bummer about the cantering but yay about taking the fork off! 

And I hope you find something in New Zealand! I'm so jealous that you're moving there, you don't even know.  I hope you'll stay on here even if you can't find horses there, I'll miss you otherwise!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

You two look and work great together!  Ima wee bit jealous.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hidalgo13 said:


> You two look and work great together!  Ima wee bit jealous.


Aww that means a lot to me  The first bit, not making you jealous of course!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I only watched the first two and the very beginning of the 3rd.

In the first his trot looks super bouncy, I would def work on trying to not flop around so much.
In the second you look like your sitting very forward, may just be that your feet are to far back but IDK.
I also like the random inserts of the orange cat  hahaha
towards the middle of the 2nd video your position looks a lot better but your still bouncing a good bit.

other then that looks good


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> I only watched the first two and the very beginning of the 3rd.
> 
> In the first his trot looks super bouncy, I would def work on trying to not flop around so much.
> In the second you look like your sitting very forward, may just be that your feet are to far back but IDK.
> ...



Yeah the first video is bad haha,

For the second, I did that all in my sucky two point. Did you manage to watch the 3rd? I start with two point but at 0:16, that's where I do sitting trot (better..) and canter a little.

Thanks Sierra


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

No but I will later.


----------

